# Long Term Rental Ourique



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking again for LTRental around Ourique
anyone anything to offer?


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

or Castro Verde, Mertola road villages, EntraDAS?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have anything to offer please contact Coati via PM


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks S
yes sorry forgot that bit, in a bit of a spin here lol


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope it all sorts itself out soon


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

Wow now things are going downhill fast - my son went to cook his chicken dinner and the stove exploded in his face. The local Gas technician had checked it out last week after they reported smelling gas!!! Thankfully he hasnt been hurt; my grandson 2 years old was with him I seriously need to get them a new home and as fast as possible.

The owner here is also trying to cut power supply from 15 hours to ten/day.

Our business plans and life is now under severe threat.

I need to reissue this plea for a nice house to rent close to Ourique/Castro Verde etc

Rich


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Castro Verde/Orique*

I rented a holiday home in this area and it's a lovely place. 

I'll get in touch with the owner who could get in touch with her local person to find out if they know of anything available and get back to you either way.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Long term rental*

Hi

Here's the reply I've received from the property owner following my previous reply to your thread:

"....Yes I have seen the request for long term house rental,we have an email " round robin" for all of the expat community here, so everyone is aware. ...."


Hope you find what you're looking for asap.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep

Thats true - thanks for your help
Rich


----------

